# Drysuit opinion



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Between these two...Kokokat Goretex angler or Level 6 Emperor, which would yawl lean towards and why. May pull the trigger with Black Fri sales. Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't have any experience with the Level 6 suits, but I noticed they have lifetime warranty, like the Kokatat suits, so that says something in itself, I think.

Kokatat has another 3 layer suit that is made from a different material than Gortex...the Hydrus 3L. They are usually a little cheaper than the Gortex but still very high quality materials. I have been using the Kokatat for 5 years now and it is in great condition. Either way you go, a good quality suit is worth every penny, in my opinion. Not only could it save your life one day, but also lets you extend the fishing season through the whole year.

https://www.outdoorplay.com/kokatat-mens-hydrus-supernova-semi-dry-kayak-paddling-suit


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

You know that pretty well sums it up thanks. Extending the season, both good suits, potential life saving are all spot on. The outdoorplay was where I was looking as well. How to make my index push down and click is my next problem....


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Just sold my old drysuit for $100. I have a full body 7 mil wet suit for sale now.


----------

